# מישהי מוכנה להסביר לי איך לסמן בקבוקים?



## limorlim (2/3/12)

מישהי מוכנה להסביר לי איך לסמן בקבוקים? 
קנינו אלכוהול לשדרוג הבר, ואני רוצה לסמן את הבקבוקים כדי שמה שנותר סגור - יוחזר ואוכל להזדכות אליו. אשמח לשמוע על שיטות הסימון


----------



## limorlim (2/3/12)

*עליו


----------



## yaya87 (3/3/12)

לכתוב מספרים בתחתית עם לק 
כזה של הציפורניים בדף לסמן איזה בקבוק זה מה: 1-10 וודקה, 11-14 וויסקי וכך הלאה אומרים לברמנים שלא פותחים בקבוק חדש אם יש אחד פתוח מאותו סוג,ולאסוף את כל הבקבוקים במרוכז.כמו כן לא מוציאים בקבוקים מהבר אלא באישור מיוחד שלכם. בסוף הערב עושים מסדר מדוייק של כ-ל הבקבוקים מהחתונה,גם הריקים. לכם יש את האפשרות להגיד להם לזרוק את הריקים וכמובן לקחת איתכם את המלאים והמלאים חלקית. כמובן שאני לא אומרת שהזוג עושה את זה אלא נציג קבוע מראש מטעמכם שיהיה אחראי באותו הערב


----------

